# Plain-Text Dateien in Firefox öffnen



## tuxx (1. Mai 2005)

*text/x-log Dateien in Firefox öffnen*

Wie bekomm ich denn Plain-Text-Dateien in Firefox auf?
Es gibt ja für alles mgl. Plugins.
Firefox will die Datei höchstens speichern.
Gibt es ein Plugin/eine Extension das/die weiterhilft?


----------



## schwarzfahrer (8. Mai 2005)

Grüß Gott   

Ich hab den Firefox im Ursprungszustand, also Heruntergeladen, installiert, keine Plugins, nothing.

Wenn ich in der URL Zeile eine Textdatei (*.txt) "anwähle" wird sie mir angezeigt?

Wenn ich sie hineinziehe, wird sie angezeigt...

Habe ich eine HTML Datei mit einem Link auf eine *.txt Datei..., wird sie angezeigt.

2 Möglichkeiten - entweder ich verstehe dein Problem nicht... oder es gibt keins?

Grüße. SF


----------



## tuxx (8. Mai 2005)

Ist ja merkwürdig.
Ich verwende Firefox 1.0.3 Linux und bekomme immer den "Speichern unter" - Dialog, wenn ich eine Textdatei per "Öffnen mit..." aus dem Menü öffnen möchte.
oder ich gebe Firefox eine externe Applikation vor, die die Datei öffnet.
Sei es gedit, kwrite, was immer...
Nur Firefox machts nicht. Weder xyz.txt noch xyz.log (was ja Zweck meiner frage ist).

/Edit Tatsache, mit "echten txt"-Dateien gehts.
Ich habe einfach eine Logdatei genommt, xyz.txt umbenannt bzw. einen Symlink gesetzt, es geht nicht...
Ärgerlich, Dateien ohne Endung bzw. mit .log Endung nimmt er also nicht, so wie Opera das kann.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (10. Mai 2005)

Mit .log oder anderen Dateiendungen hab ichs garnicht versucht.

Hm, aber solange er die .txt versteht kann man das Problem ja meistens umgehen.

Aber weißt du was wieder merkwürdig ist?

...ich trau mich ja garnicht es zu sagen - lieber ein Bild davon


----------



## tuxx (10. Mai 2005)

Bei mir gehts nicht.
SuSE-Linux 9.2, KDE 3.4 und Firefox 1.0.3.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (10. Mai 2005)

Ich wollte damit ja auch nicht sagen das ichs nicht glaube - sonst würde ich mir auch kaum die Mühe machen    So, keine Ahnung was DAS wieder ist - vielleicht kann ja ein Linux (Bug?) Spezialist weiterhelfen *G


----------



## tuxx (10. Mai 2005)

Die /var/log/boot.msg z.B. lässt sich öffnen.
Warum Firefox ausgerechnet bei .log nach einem Helper schreit ist mir ein Rätsel.
Wenn ich /var/log/isdn.log nach /var/log/isdn kopiere lässt es sich öffnen.
Nur .log mag er nicht.
Ausgerechnet so etwas legt der Daemon ja ab, was ich öffnen möchte.


----------



## tuxx (10. Mai 2005)

In mimeTypes.rdf ist es nicht.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (11. Mai 2005)

```
<RDF xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#" 
     xmlns:NC="http://home.netscape.com/NC-rdf#"
     xmlns:RDF="http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#">

  <Description about="urn:mimetypes"> 
    <NC:MIME-types> 
      <Seq about="urn:mimetypes:root"> 
      </Seq> 
    </NC:MIME-types> 
  </Description> 
</RDF>
```

Hoi hoi,

bei (bei anderen sicher auch) sieht die mimetype Datei wie obiger "Code" Bereich aus.
Ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung was ich da drin lesen kann, zumindst nicht viel.
Was hat diese Datei denn mit den Dateiendungen zu tun die heruntergeladen bzw. angezeigt werden sollen? Klappt das denn jetzt nach der Änderung?

Wäre wohl nicht schlecht wenn sich jemand mit Ahnung einmischen würde  :suspekt:  
Ich hab auch mal sämtliche FFox Dateien durchwühlt ob es da irgendwo Definitionen für gibt, jetzt mag ich nicht mehr, das ja depremierend


----------



## tuxx (11. Mai 2005)

Irgendwo ist MIMEtype text/x-log abgelegt und wie damit zu verfahren ist.
Das würde ich gerne ändern.
Firefox hat das ja drin und weiss, das damit ein Helper zu nutzen ist.
Ich würde nun gern sagen: Behandle text/x-log als text.
Das ist das, was unter -->Einstellungen-->Downloads-->Dateitypen eingegeben werden kann.


----------



## tuxx (12. Mai 2005)

Ich lasse das Logfile jetzt unter anderem Namen ablegen, dann bekomm ich es wenigstens auf.
Aber eine Lösung ist das nicht, warum keine .log-Dateien zu öffnen sind.


----------



## tuxx (17. Mai 2005)

Nach Eintrag von 
text/x-log /opt/firefox/firefox
in
/etc/mailcap
bekomm ich immerhin schon mal nachfolgendes.
Wähl ich "öffnen mit firefox" popt selbiges Fenster wieder auf.


----------

